# Nuovo baselayout e wireless

## Taglia

Salve

avrei due domandine sulla configurazione wireless fornita dal nuovo baselayout:

1) E'prevista anche l'autenticazione WPA-TKIP con certificato? Ho provato a spulciare il wireless.exampe ma non ho trovato nulla a riguardo

2) Io normalmente i moduli del wireless (ipw2200 e soci per la crittografia) li carico solamente quando mi serve il wireless e non sempre. Come faccio a dirgli di caricarli solo quando lancio lo script di configurazione (init.d/net.eth1)? Nel vecchio avevo modificato io a mano l'initscript per metterli e toglierli allo start e allo stop ... c'è un modo meno "spartano" per farlo?

Grazie

----------

## mc619

risposte veloci 

1)usa wpa_supplicant

2) nn ne ho idea...

ciaoo

----------

## luna80

per il punto due mi verrebbe da consigliarti una cosa, ma ti avviso che non sono affatto sicura della cosa.

puoi provare ad aggiungere il modulo da caricare nella funzione depend()  del tuo net.eth1,

ma ora mi vine eun dubbio: non era quello che hai detto di avere fatto con il vecchio baselayout? perchè non puoi provarlo a fare anche con il nuovo? non va?

ciao

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

prova a dare un'occhiata qui :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wireless_Configuration_and_Startup  :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

ma esiste l'hammer su linux?Un amico che usa OS X dice di si

----------

## eaglematt

scusate l'ignoranza HAmmer?????? che cos'è???

Ciao a tutti

Matt

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

 *eaglematt wrote:*   

> scusate l'ignoranza HAmmer?????? che cos'è???
> 
> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Matt

 

Si sono pure io ignorante .... di che cosa si tratta ?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> hammer 

 Per un attimo son rimasto perplesso: pensavo si parlasse di questo e non capivo il nesso. Poi mi sono accorto che una U era diventata una A... scherzi della pronuncia anglofona.

Cmq mi accodo anche io: che diavolo è sto hAmmer?

----------

## fat_penguin

1) guarda in /etc/conf.d/net.example , trovi una sezione dedicata a WPA e wpa_suplicant

2) non ho afferrato il problema: i moduli si caricano anche se tu non vuoi?? Se cosi fosse dai un occhio in /etc/hotplug/blacklist 

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## CarloJekko

airpot hammer, il martello delle reti

 :Smile: 

ci potrebbe fungere?

----------

## Taglia

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> non era quello che hai detto di avere fatto con il vecchio baselayout? perchè non puoi provarlo a fare anche con il nuovo? non va?

 

Per qualche motivo avevo ignorato totalmente la funzione depend ed ero andato ad aggiungere due righe modprobe (e modprobe -r) nella funzione start e stop  :Very Happy: 

----------

## luna80

 *Taglia wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   non era quello che hai detto di avere fatto con il vecchio baselayout? perchè non puoi provarlo a fare anche con il nuovo? non va? 
> 
> Per qualche motivo avevo ignorato totalmente la funzione depend ed ero andato ad aggiungere due righe modprobe (e modprobe -r) nella funzione start e stop 

 

quindi mi sembra di capire che hai risolto? se si fammi sapere che m'interessa (e non ho voglia di provare...eheheh  :Rolling Eyes:  )...e poi aggiungi il tag [risolto] al titolo  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## Taglia

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quindi mi sembra di capire che hai risolto? se si fammi sapere che m'interessa (e non ho voglia di provare...eheheh  )...e poi aggiungi il tag [risolto] al titolo 
> 
> ciao

 

Mah io ho aggiunto il modulo in net.eth1

```

depend() {

        use coldplug hotplug pcmcia usb isdn4linux wlan ipw2200

        ...

```

però non è cambiato nulla, devo sempre inserirlo e disinserirlo io a mano altrimenti al lancio dell'init script non lo carica ergo non trova l'interfaccia da configurare[/quote]

----------

## luna80

 *Taglia wrote:*   

> Mah io ho aggiunto il modulo in net.eth1
> 
> ```
> 
> depend() {
> ...

 [/quote]

beh...potresti inserirlo in modules.autoload, così lui te lo carica automaticamente all'avvio, ma il "problema" dopo sarà che lo hai caricato anche se non lo usi.

ma ascolta una cosa, perchè non vuoi caricarlo sempre? perchè non usi sempre il wireless?

----------

## Taglia

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> beh...potresti inserirlo in modules.autoload, così lui te lo carica automaticamente all'avvio, ma il "problema" dopo sarà che lo hai caricato anche se non lo usi.
> 
> ma ascolta una cosa, perchè non vuoi caricarlo sempre? perchè non usi sempre il wireless?

 

Appunto, non voglio caricarlo anche se non lo uso.

Anche perchè ho notato con gkrellm che se lo carico, e non configuro l'interfaccia, essa continua a sparare dei probe in giro o qualcosa del genere e non mi piace che avvenga questo quando sono in batteria sul portatile

----------

## luna80

 *Taglia wrote:*   

> Appunto, non voglio caricarlo anche se non lo uso.
> 
> Anche perchè ho notato con gkrellm che se lo carico, e non configuro l'interfaccia, essa continua a sparare dei probe in giro o qualcosa del genere e non mi piace che avvenga questo quando sono in batteria sul portatile

 

ok, ho capito

magari nel depend() non hai messo qualcosa richiesto dai tuoi moduli e quindi non riesce a caricarli.

prova a fare così:

```
#lsmod
```

```
#/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start
```

```
#lsmod
```

tenendo d'occhio le differenze tra i due lsmod, così puoi iniziare a vedere cosa e se carica qualcosa.

un'altra cosa che potresti fare è provare a vedere i moduli che sono caricati prima e dopo che hai caricato manualmente come fai adesso. magari scopri appunto che i moduli da caricare non sono soltanto quelli che hai elencato nel depend()

...mmmm  :Rolling Eyes:  altro per il momento non mi viene in mente

----------

## Taglia

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> ok, ho capito
> 
> magari nel depend() non hai messo qualcosa richiesto dai tuoi moduli e quindi non riesce a caricarli.
> 
> 

 

No, per il wireless non basta ipw2200

ci sono anche i moduli ieee802_11, quelli dellla crittografia (michael_mic, arc, crc ...)

Se uso modprobe però me li carica automaticamente assieme a ipw2200

Ora proverò a specificarli esplicitamente nel depend e vedere se cambia qualcosa

----------

## luna80

 *Taglia wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   ok, ho capito
> 
> magari nel depend() non hai messo qualcosa richiesto dai tuoi moduli e quindi non riesce a caricarli.
> 
>  
> ...

 

infatti era quello che intendevo: modprobe carica le "dipendenze" automaticamente, mentre usando il depend() devi specificare tu tutto a manina, secondo me il problema è li.

----------

## Taglia

Mah mi sa di no. Ho provato a vedere le differenze prima e dopo l'inserimento di ipw2200 con lsmod per stabilire quali vengono caricati

Li ho messi in /etc/init.d/net.eth1 dopo quelli già presenti

```

...

depend() {

        use coldplug hotplug pcmcia usb isdn4linux wlan ipw2200 ieee80211 ieee80211_crypt

...

```

Ma se non carico io (modprobe ipw2200) il modulo wireless prima di lanciare net.eth1, non funziona. Fallisce dicendo che eth1 non è presente (e infatti non carica il modulo)

mah

----------

## luna80

 *Taglia wrote:*   

> Mah mi sa di no. Ho provato a vedere le differenze prima e dopo l'inserimento di ipw2200 con lsmod per stabilire quali vengono caricati
> 
> Li ho messi in /etc/init.d/net.eth1 dopo quelli già presenti
> 
> ```
> ...

 

credo che sia perchè i moduli ieee80211 e ieee80211_crypt li devi caricare prima di ipw2200 , infatti l'ultimo dipende dai primi due.

prova così:

```

...

depend() {

        use coldplug hotplug pcmcia usb isdn4linux ieee80211 ieee80211_crypt ipw2200 wlan

...

```

e fammi sapere  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

forse sono io che sbaglio... ma tenere il più possibile un kernel built-in fa schifo? almeno eviti tutto quello che riguarda le dipendenze tra i moduli... poi ...degustibus

----------

## neon

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> airpot hammer, il martello delle reti
> 
> ci potrebbe fungere?

 

/me continua a non capire... e' un software???

Taglia, io ti consiglio di farti un tuo script perche' personalmente quelli di gentoo non mi hanno mai funzionato, io me ne sono scritto uno per la mia scheda. Poi lo script di gestione network (../net.wlan0) dell'ultimo baselayout cerca di avviarmi comunque quello wireless (che non mi funziona) quindi lavoro di ifconfig e route  :Sad: 

----------

## CarloJekko

Si... su questo software non si hanno molte notizie... In pratica sul mac OS X gira sull' X11 quesro prog che ricerca le reti criptate wireless e cerca di accederci... credo che sia sul filo della legalità...ma meglio chiedere ai PPCciari del forum

----------

## neon

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> ma meglio chiedere ai PPCciari del forum

 

Sara' che OsX lo uso pochissimo ma non ne ho mai sentito parlare... cmq sotto linux kismet/aircrack/airsnort/wepcrack fanno il loro porco dovere  :Wink: 

----------

## Taglia

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> e fammi sapere 

 

Niente da fare ... mah comincio a perdere le speranze di capirci qualcosa  :Laughing: 

----------

## luna80

 *Taglia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Niente da fare ... mah comincio a perdere le speranze di capirci qualcosa 

 

...mai perdere le speranze.

cmq mi spiace, non caisco neppure io. non mi viene altro da suggerirti.  :Sad: 

ciao

----------

